# Fzone triple stage co2 regulator?



## ShagonWagon (Dec 8, 2010)

Is anyone using this regulator on their setup? I'm in the market for a co2 regulator and was looking at this

https://www.amazon.com/Fzone-Aquari...+triple+stage&qid=1563426177&s=gateway&sr=8-1

Couldn't find any reviews online other than the ones on amazon. So thought I'd reach out to the group to see if anyone has it or thoughts with the product.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I’m leary about this claim. Anyone claiming to have a “3-stage” regulator sounds very “fishy” (please excuse the pun). This looks to be a paintball set-up which (as far as I know) only come in single stage regulator. Most common regulators on the market are “dual gauge” not “2 stage” regulators.

JMHO.

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShagonWagon (Dec 8, 2010)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## rex (Dec 5, 2019)

I recently bought one to use on my paintball CO2 setup. It is a single stage regulator and is very compact. However, the bubble rate is relatively unstable and takes daily tinkering to get it right. The quality of the needle valve is questionable.


----------



## af_kit (May 21, 2010)

I'm using






The needle is quite sensitive but once I set it correctly it seems pretty stable. 
https://www.amazon.com/Fzone-Aquari..._1_3?keywords=fzone+co2&qid=1579630006&sr=8-3


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

af_kit said:


> I'm using
> View attachment 178580
> The needle is quite sensitive but once I set it correctly it seems pretty stable.
> https://www.amazon.com/Fzone-Aquari..._1_3?keywords=fzone+co2&qid=1579630006&sr=8-3


The one you are referring to above is for a standard CO2 tank, not a paintball set-up.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

The OP regulator has a substantial amount of good ratings on amazon.ca Plus it fits full size tanks, paintball tanks and Sodastream tanks! wow .


----------

